# Xbox one S vs Xbox one X help



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok got a new LG C8 4k HDR tv and have sonos playbar set up never been into gaming but used to like using my sons car games know and then.
so I needed a 4K DVD player to complement my apple tv 4K and my freesat box and I have Netflixs and amazon video.

So i wondered of having Forza Horizon 4 and Forza 7 and have some fun, i just wondered with the good 4K tv it was worth the approx. £150 more for the X version to play in 4K at 60fps have looked at a few articals but still not 100% so looking for anyone that has been in same position.
I'm unlikely to buy much games and im only likely to get car related games if im honest but i do like sharp crisp graphics, so is Xbox one X still overkill?


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

The OneX is so much faster and actually smaller. 
It will also stay relevant for a bit longer so I'd recommend it. I wouldn't go back.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

AnthonyUK said:


> The OneX is so much faster and actually smaller.
> It will also stay relevant for a bit longer so I'd recommend it. I wouldn't go back.


As above:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, can you recommend any other petrolhead games that are not to complicated :thumb:
Are the games I mentioned a good start?


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

I got this deal recently althought OOS at the moment, should look half decent at 4k!

https://www.game.co.uk/en/xbox-one-...rza-horizon-4-ultimate-edition-now-tv-2533347

Decent deal..

https://www.smythstoys.com/uk/en-gb...-fifa-19-3-months-live-and-10-top-up/b/800321

I would look at the Need for speed titles if you want to just mess about


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Already got a decent PC Derek? 

Spend the extra money on iRacing. Gran Turismo and Forza have shiny graphics, iRacing is a far better for racing and driving.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

uberbmw said:


> I got this deal recently althought OOS at the moment, should look half decent at 4k!
> 
> https://www.game.co.uk/en/xbox-one-...rza-horizon-4-ultimate-edition-now-tv-2533347
> 
> ...


Yes been looking at that and on Microsoft's store , never noticed it was the ultimate edition, was trying to find a bundle with the two on disk rather than HD download is that better?


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes been looking at that and on Microsoft's store , never noticed it was the ultimate edition, was trying to find a bundle with the two on disk rather than HD download is that better?


Depends if you want physical copies, personally I would incase you want to sell them on later


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Already got a decent PC Derek?
> 
> Spend the extra money on iRacing. Gran Turismo and Forza have shiny graphics, iRacing is a far better for racing and driving.


Hi Kerr, I have 2017 MacBook Pro with i5 and 8gb ram and 512ssd but hard drive pretty full of video and pics , this is linked to tv by Apple TV 4K.
But that does not solve the upscalling for 4K DVD as no drive on my computer


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

The HDR on FORZA 7 will blow your mind, don’t waste time with the S if you can go for the X. You only need Forza 7 you’ll loose hours days weeks &#55357;&#56904; 

Also check out Xbox website for all the games that have been enhanced some are cheap as chips. Call of Duty WW2 is relatively easy to get to grips with and again it’s stunning in HDR.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

uberbmw said:


> Depends if you want physical copies, personally I would incase you want to sell them on later


Thanks for the other link I never seen that one earlier today:thumb:

Yes I was looking at hard copies for that very reason was not so keen on download but hey if it gives me a better option I will consider, I'm hopping to get a deal with two controllers and the two games I want for £399 or with another game I could trade for part controller if that makes sense


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

PWOOD said:


> The HDR on FORZA 7 will blow your mind, don't waste time with the S if you can go for the X. You only need Forza 7 you'll loose hours days weeks ��
> 
> Also check out Xbox website for all the games that have been enhanced some are cheap as chips. Call of Duty WW2 is relatively easy to get to grips with and again it's stunning in HDR.


That's good to hear I'm on right track , I have been on Microsoft's store looking at deals is that where you get the enhanced game deals?


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> That's good to hear I'm on right track , I have been on Microsoft's store looking at deals is that where you get the enhanced game deals?


You can get the enhanced (which is sometimes just patched normal games to make them enhanced) games from Amazon, GAME, Curry's and CDKeys. Definitely get the Xbox X there is often bundle deals around like this...

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...ken-7-project-cars-2-bundle-10186140-pdt.html

Comes with 3 car based games, just not the extra controller you wanted.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

ncd said:


> You can get the enhanced (which is sometimes just patched normal games to make them enhanced) games from Amazon, GAME, Curry's and CDKeys. Definitely get the Xbox X there is often bundle deals around like this...
> 
> https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...ken-7-project-cars-2-bundle-10186140-pdt.html
> 
> ...


Thanks been looking at that tonight so are they just extra cars etc or better options, also I see ultimate options it's a learning curve for me:thumb:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks been looking at that tonight so are they just extra cars etc or better options, also I see ultimate options it's a learning curve for me:thumb:


You get the standard version of the games with these bundles. However you may see on places like the Microsoft store 'Ultimate Version' with games like Forza Horizon 4. This is the standard game plus things, like Car Passes which gives you new cars each month, VIP which gives you extra points etc during the game and the Add On packs to add more to the existing maps. In Forza Horizon 3 one of the add on packs was Blizzard Mountain which added a whole snowy mountain area and challenges for you to drive. However if you just buy the standard game, all these add on packs/car passes can be purchased separately when they are released throughout the year. Hope this makes sense.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

ncd said:


> You get the standard version of the games with these bundles. However you may see on places like the Microsoft store 'Ultimate Version' with games like Forza Horizon 4. This is the standard game plus things, like Car Passes which gives you new cars each month, VIP which gives you extra points etc during the game and the Add On packs to add more to the existing maps. In Forza Horizon 3 one of the add on packs was Blizzard Mountain which added a whole snowy mountain area and challenges for you to drive. However if you just buy the standard game, all these add on packs/car passes can be purchased separately when they are released throughout the year. Hope this makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Thanks yes you explained that well, so you could purchase the add ons likely later online, is this just if you have xbox live? Or just download of a the extras


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks yes you explained that well, so you could purchase the add ons likely later online, is this just if you have xbox live? Or just download of a the extras


Yes the add ons or "DLC" bits can be purchased separately at a later date as and when they are released. You can buy them from again from the Microsoft store, Amazon, GAME, etc. The DLC content, like the car pass for Forza Horizon, is sent to you by email and is basically like a serial number which you enter on to your Xbox or Microsoft account. You don't need a Xbox Live account, but if you want to race against someone else online, then you will. You also get free games each month which you can download and also discount on some older games. It is a bit daunting and confusing at first, but down worry it is quite straightforward once you have your xbox up and running

You can see the DLC stuff you can buy for the various Forza games here :

https://www.cdkeys.com/forza?utm_so...um=email&utm_campaign=forza&utm_content=image

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

There's actually a heap of deals around at the moment for the Xbox One X but depending on your budget there are some decent One S deals too.

Head on over to www.hotukdeals.com as there are loads if you search Xbox One X as i am sick of seeing them the last couple of weeks lol


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks guys, can you recommend any other petrolhead games that are not to complicated :thumb:
> Are the games I mentioned a good start?


Not played Horizon 4 but Forza 7 is my game of choice and yes, if you have a 4K tv then the Xbox One X is a must as the game is designed for 4K.

Is it complicated? Not really, it's a simple format to follow and the short version is: You have a career progression if you like, you start off in the basic class and race towards the title and so on. Once at the top, then you can customise the amount of laps you do to earn extra credits.
You can race multiple people
You can do drag racing
The graphics are amazing

I could go on but if you buy it you'll see for yourself. It's a jump forward over 5 and 6 and iirc, the developer is not planning on doing a Forza 8, rather they will update this regularly.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

danwel said:


> There's actually a heap of deals around at the moment for the Xbox One X but depending on your budget there are some decent One S deals too.
> 
> Head on over to www.hotukdeals.com as there are loads if you search Xbox One X as i am sick of seeing them the last couple of weeks lol


Thanks, yes I use that site for other stuff and have been watching the deals just missed O2 priority deal with AO yesterday as would have gone for it Xbox one X with Forza Horizon 4 and Forza 7 & Fifa 19 for £369 all games were hard copies that I was after as well that would have been perfect sell or trade fifa 19 and get another controller and let the fun begin


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks, yes I use that site for other stuff and have been watching the deals just missed O2 priority deal with AO yesterday as would have gone for it Xbox one X with Forza Horizon 4 and Forza 7 & Fifa 19 for £369 all games were hard copies that I was after as well that would have been perfect sell or trade fifa 19 and get another controller and let the fun begin


Yeah i saw that one, My son has a One S and it has been great or i could have been tempted at the One X.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

If the games machine is in side a unit will the wireless control work fine over Bluetooth as don’t want to have cabnet doors open?

Thanks to evereyone advice I have decided to hunt down a Xbox one x bundle that best meets what I’m after, at 50+ your never to old to get your first 4K DVD player


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Derekh929 said:


> If the games machine is in side a unit will the wireless control work fine over Bluetooth as don't want to have cabnet doors open?
> 
> Thanks to evereyone advice I have decided to hunt down a Xbox one x bundle that best meets what I'm after, at 50+ your never to old to get your first 4K DVD player


It should be OK but make sure you have good ventilation. The OneX is extremely powerful with a very efficient cooling system but it does need airflow to work.

I managed to pick up a 4k Bluray set of Blue Planet II in a local charity shop for £2.50 and it looks outrageously good. These have a much higher bitrate than any stream and well worth it. Saying that there are some 4k test videos on Youtube that look great but generally I've been disappointed with Netflix in 4k due to the 25mbit limit.
The 4k Blurays can be 100mbit or more.

BTW - I'm 50+ and on Xbox most days. Dads of Destiny FTW.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok thanks to all the above I know have a new Xbox One X arriving tomorrow with 3 physical games Forza horizon4 Forza 7 and Fifa 19 that I will sell towards a 2nd controller.
Where is best to get good price for the game against a 2nd controller?
I paid £369 all in I was pleased I called AO about the O2 Priority deal not working and they honoured the £40 off so I got the 3 physical games and machine at great price I think?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just bought Fifa 19 or i would have bought it from you. Sell Fifa 19 quickly as it is likely to drop like a stone nearer xmas.

Decent deal you got there as i have seen loads recently


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

danwel said:


> Just bought Fifa 19 or i would have bought it from you. Sell Fifa 19 quickly as it is likely to drop like a stone nearer xmas.
> 
> Decent deal you got there as i have seen loads recently


Thanks, I plan to trade possibly for controller £32 so far but I might put it in FB or look st Tesco trade in as well, I think they do that as well.
Pleased I got the physical games as I did not want to clog the HD straight away


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks, I plan to trade possibly for controller £32 so far but I might put it in FB or look st Tesco trade in as well, I think they do that as well.
> Pleased I got the physical games as I did not want to clog the HD straight away


All games run from the HDD whether physical or downloaded :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

AnthonyUK said:


> All games run from the HDD whether physical or downloaded :thumb:


Bang goes that theory then, so games on HD downloaded from disk so will be left on HD when removed disk? , so only benefit it not downloading online and have desk to sell if wanted? do you need to input the disk each time you use it after first time?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Even better news my Xbox has been delayed so won’t be till monday, so had a little mean and the nice lady gave me another £20 off


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Derekh929 said:


> Bang goes that theory then, so games on HD downloaded from disk so will be left on HD when removed disk? , so only benefit it not downloading online and have desk to sell if wanted? do you need to input the disk each time you use it after first time?


To play any physical media based game it needs to be in the drive.
It is about DRM and where the tickets to access the media is stored. For downloaded content it is account based so if you buy something you can access the content on any device once downloaded on that account.
For physical media it is stored on the disc so it transferred when you sell it.

Most people don't care but if you read the restrictions on any game/DVD/CD, you are not allowed to sell it but this is obviously never enforced otherwise places such as Cex would not exist.
The distribution companies like digital media as they can control access but they should really make it more appealing for consumers or people turn to buying games from other countries such as Turkey or Argentina where they are half the price or more.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

AnthonyUK said:


> To play any physical media based game it needs to be in the drive.
> It is about DRM and where the tickets to access the media is stored. For downloaded content it is account based so if you buy something you can access the content on any device once downloaded on that account.
> For physical media it is stored on the disc so it transferred when you sell it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info very helpful explanation :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just a heads up my machine arrived and the games for Forza where not physical games as they confirmed on phone, so called AO and they said they would listen to the call and get back to me. They did this and agreed I asked twice if games were hard copies and they said yes, so very impressed with their customer service offered return or asked how much cost to buy the two games I said approx. £70 he then offered £40 back as I still have the digital copies, I asked for £50 and they have returned that brilliant customer service.
so know have 3 games and Xbox one X for £299:doublesho


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Just a heads up my machine arrived and the games for Forza where not physical games as they confirmed on phone, so called AO and they said they would listen to the call and get back to me. They did this and agreed I asked twice if games were hard copies and they said yes, so very impressed with their customer service offered return or asked how much cost to buy the two games I said approx. £70 he then offered £40 back as I still have the digital copies, I asked for £50 and they have returned that brilliant customer service.
> so know have 3 games and Xbox one X for £299:doublesho


Sounds like you got a right result there mate


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking at extra wireless controller is this the same as original ones? As just says Xbox one and not X it seems by some reviews it can be used but wanted to know if the one s and one x have exact same controller, thanks Derek

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Official-X...7440&sr=8-2&keywords=Xbox+wireless+controller


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Derekh929 said:


> Looking at extra wireless controller is this the same as original ones? As just says Xbox one and not X it seems by some reviews it can be used but wanted to know if the one s and one x have exact same controller, thanks Derek
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Official-X...7440&sr=8-2&keywords=Xbox+wireless+controller


Yeah. They are all the same.
If you get a chance to try an Elite controller you'll probably never go back to a standard.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

AnthonyUK said:


> Yeah. They are all the same.
> If you get a chance to try an Elite controller you'll probably never go back to a standard.[/QUOT
> 
> Thanks, I had a look at the elite one but it was over £100+, so I wont try one or I will want one The games are taking forever to download on my no fiber BB 16 hours in and only 20% on Forza 4


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> AnthonyUK said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. They are all the same.
> ...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

danwel said:


> Derekh929 said:
> 
> 
> > oh man that is a long time, and they you are likely going to need a firmware update too lol
> ...


----------

